# Finally Princess!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesterday I got a very pretty tiara from Mommy! 

She said that I'm looking like a real princess now! What do you think about this, I'm not sure ...! 










I'm a bit shy, would like to hide myself!









Here I am with the little crown!









... a little bit closer ...









slowly I get used to it!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:wub:Oh my goodness! She makes such a beautiful princess!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

that is one very beautiful german princess . . I think you need to post more pictures of her as she is not only gorgeous, I think she loves to have her picture taken :wub: :wub: :wub:

thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> :wub:Oh my goodness! She makes such a beautiful princess!


Thank you! 



Tiger's Mom said:


> that is one very beautiful german princess . . I think you need to post more pictures of her as she is not only gorgeous, I think she loves to have her picture taken :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> thank you for sharing.


Thanks Des! Yes, I also think she loves to be on photos!!! LOL!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Definately a Princess! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

with or without a tiara, you are a princess, pretty girl ^_^ love these pictures and love your tiara


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, don't be shy, we love little princesses around here. Now, you need a tutu to go with the tiara!!!! You are a beautiful little girl!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bow to you, Princess Ilana.....we are your humble servants.


Obviously you haven't been posting enough pictures............I've almost forgotten just how beautiful she is :aktion033:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ullana is a true princess :wub::wub::wub: She is just *STUNNING* and *GORGEOUS* Alexandra. I just love your little girl :wub2::wub2::heart:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww... a princess in every way, and now she has the crown to prove it! :wub::wub::wub:

What a beautiful little girl you are, Ullana! :wub::tender:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow gorgeous princess!!!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Ahhhh Allexa,
Ullana looks like a princess. Will she keep it on. She looks like royality:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:.

Love,
Darlene and Miley


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks so pretty in her little tiara - I love the one with her hiding behind the curtain - so adorable!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks beautiful in her crown!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Very regal! She looks as if she were born to wear it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> :wub:Oh my goodness! She makes such a beautiful princess!


shes adorable oxox:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks very beautiful and very regal. I'd say she has the princess thing down.:wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

adorable princess u are!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There is our pretty princess. Alexandra I just love Ullana, she is so beautiful in her sparkles. A girl can never have too many sparkles.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a beautiful princess:wub: She is stunning:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ulana , you are very regal in your tiara!! Your beauty is stunning your humble servants.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So beautiful!!! Love her!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> with or without a tiara, you are a princess, pretty girl ^_^ love these pictures and love your tiara


Thanks so much, Kat! I was looking for such a tiara a very long time!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, don't be shy, we love little princesses around here. Now, you need a tutu to go with the tiara!!!! You are a beautiful little girl!!:wub:


You're right, Dianne, have to look for a tutu right now ...!



2maltmom said:


> I bow to you, Princess Ilana.....we are your humble servants.
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been posting enough pictures............I've almost forgotten just how beautiful she is :aktion033:


Awww, Pat, so nice of you! Will try to post more pics of her ...!



remy said:


> Ullana is a true princess :wub::wub::wub: She is just *STUNNING* and *GORGEOUS* Alexandra. I just love your little girl :wub2::wub2::heart:


Thank you so much, Catherine! Hugs, hugs, hugs!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

nostresstoday said:


> Ahhhh Allexa,
> Ullana looks like a princess. Will she keep it on. She looks like royality:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:.
> 
> Love,
> Darlene and Miley


She kept it on, Darlene, but after playing I better didn't take a photo! 



sassy's mommy said:


> There is our pretty princess. Alexandra I just love Ullana, she is so beautiful in her sparkles. A girl can never have too many sparkles.


Thanks so much, Pat! I love that sparkles, too. Have to tell my hubby that a girl can never have too many of it, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is goregeous!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What a beautiful princess!! :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ullana is gorgeous as usual! She looks simply royal in her tiara!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww you are the most gorgeous princess ever


----------

